# RIP Little Peanut



## erinmoveit (Jun 9, 2012)

Molly was very young. Most likely had some kind of congenitive issue. She died peacefully and comfortably. She will be missed.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 9, 2012)

I know she'll always be alive in your heart.


----------



## Luv My Bunnies (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your little Molly Binky Free Little Girl:innocent


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 9, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for the loss of your Sweet Molly

K


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor little girl, rest in peace.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 9, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little girl.:bunnyangel:


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh so sorry to hear


----------



## Samara (Jun 10, 2012)

:hearts:


----------



## HEM (Jun 10, 2012)

We are very sorry to hear about your loss
RIP sweet girl


----------

